# The Flumphonomicon



## Tav_Behemoth (Feb 26, 2005)

Can someone tell me which hoopy frood in particular wrote this excellent guide to all things flumph in Son of Portable Hole?


----------



## Dextra (Feb 26, 2005)

That would be the illustrious and industrious M Jason Parent aka Hellhound.


----------



## Tav_Behemoth (Feb 26, 2005)

I suspected as much! Thanks.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 26, 2005)

ity needs to be expanded intoa huge setting where the players play Flumphs!!


----------



## Dextra (Feb 26, 2005)

you're welcome to write it!

deadline's march 20th, so, err, tick tock!



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> ity needs to be expanded intoa huge setting where the players play Flumphs!!


----------

